# 9wt fly line comparison - rio, sa and (2) airflo



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

If you're super happy with the grand slam but dont like the price, that, the mastery version and the tropical punch are identical tapers with i guess varied finishes? I throw the mastery grand slam on my 9 weight and will likely buy again when it wears out. I wouldn't mind throwing the Cortland guide for comparison though. Made that switch in 12 wt and I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

a little update - on the water with 2 of the lines - compared the rio to the chard - both my buddy and I were much more impressed with the chard - really shot a lot better - the rio almost felt a little sticky in the hand comparatively as it is a non textured line.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

The Chard out of all the airflo lines, to me, is their best line for general fling here in Florida.

But the question is.... what happened to your BTT? Too heavy? Consider trying the regular Saltwater TT. It's more truer to line weight.

tailwalk, I would use the LC Flats taper over the guide. Again, it's more true to weight than the Guide, or for that batter, the BTT, which both are about a 1/2 line wt heavier than specified. So the 9wt is actually a 9.5wt. Good if you need to load a stiff rod, but also heavier on the swing. MSG, your quest for going lighter, may just take you to the lines.


----------

